# Magia por categorías > Magia de Cerca >  La moneda araves de la lata

## pscmax

¿Me podriais decir que monedas soleis utilizar para hacer el clásico de la moneda dentro de la lata?(hecho tambien por Criss Angel)

----------


## Raicon

esto ya se ha comentado, (ademas, en un post que cree yo).
Personalmente uso 1/4 de dolar, aunque a veces la gente cree que esta trucada asi que uso 1 € que es del mismo tamaño.
UN saludo.

----------


## Ella

> esto ya se ha comentado, (ademas, en un post que cree yo).
> Personalmente uso 1/4 de dolar, aunque a veces la gente cree que esta trucada asi que uso 1 € que es del mismo tamaño.
> UN saludo.


asi es, pero debido a las explicaciones detalladas se llevo al area secreta: http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopi...ht=moneda+lata
pscmax, cuando tengas acceso miralo que seguro te aclara mas de una duda.

----------


## pscmax

gracias

----------


## Ayy

yo personalmente, uso de 50 centimos, aunque a mi me funciona con cualquier moneda, solo tienes que habituarte al tamaño...
esa es mi opinion jajaj

----------


## Melgar

Depende del tipo de lata, en algunas no puedes usar las de 50 c. ni la de 1 euro.  Con las de cerveza no hay problemas y con algunas de Coca Cola puedes llevarte alguna sorpresa... no sigo para no desvelar nada ..

¡¡ Digo yo !!  Saludos, Melgar

----------


## Ayy

las que nunca fallan... las de aquarius... usar esas latas

----------


## Ayy

los que lo saben ya saben porque... las de coca cola y fanta... a mi las que he visto.. no me sirven... al menos con uan moneda de 50 cnt o 1 euro...
pero vamos...  o cerveza o aquarius..., mirar primero la lata antes de intntarlo jejeje
un abrazo

----------


## Patito

> los que lo saben ya saben porque... las de coca cola y fanta... a mi las que he visto.. no me sirven... al menos con uan moneda de 50 cnt o 1 euro...
> pero vamos...  o cerveza o aquarius..., mirar primero la lata antes de intntarlo jejeje
> un abrazo


Las de cocacola y las de fanta es que son demasiado duras, la moneda no las atraviesa bien y hay riesgo de pringarse entero. Las de aquarius, como es una bebida sin gas, no hace la reacción química necesaria cuando metes la moneda para que se cierre bien el hueco que ha dejado la moneda.
La moneda que utilizo es la de 1 euro, porque es plateada (por su alto contenido en níquel)...

----------


## Ayy

jajaja patito, tu si que sabes jejeje  yo es que cuando lo hago con cocacola y me mancho todo el traje... me da una rabia jajaja
pero son gajes del oficio... para que luego digan que no nos prongamos... jeje
pues a mi si me cierran bien... tienes que llevar un poco de niquel en un FP, para cerrar bien al de aquarius... ya me entiendes patito

----------


## Ella

por favor, no empecemos a hablar de las latas para este efecto que para eso ya hay otro post abierto, sigamos hablando de las monedas.

ay: puedes editar tus mensajes si te olvidas de poner algo en uno en vez de escribir otro nuevo inmediatamanete   :Wink:

----------


## Ayy

es verdad.. jeje no lo sabia.... lo sientooo gracias por la informacion
y hablando de monedas, todo es habituarse a una, si ves que te vale para cierto tipo de lata...  combinarlo asi
un abrazo y lo siento

----------

